

Is blogging dead? - eisokant
http://eisokant.com/2008/07/14/is-blogging-dead/

======
coglethorpe
"Jason is right when he is saying that these days blogs are often no longer
about the integrity of the content but the number of backlinks it receives,
the number of page views and how high it ranks in Google."

I started blogging over 2 years ago and that's exactly how it was back then.
It's always about readership, even if one doesn't run ads. Sure, people play
games to be seen sometimes, but it's like television, or maybe any media. A
few people will find short-term success (reality TV stars) and serious content
providers will find longer life (think 60 Minutes).

Sure, the technology will change as well, but as long as the internet remains
reasonably neutral, people will blog/micorblog/videoblog/etc.

------
aasarava
I've been blogging on and off since 1999 and I've seen a lot of friends and
other good bloggers stop maintaining their sites over the years for various
reasons. Some got married and didn't have their single-person adventures to
write about anymore; others got discouraged when they looked at their visitor
stats; still others just lost interest.

But for the most part, many people who have stopped blogging have come to the
realization that maintaining a good blog takes time -- lots of it. A good,
thoughtful post can take a couple hours to write and edit. And maintaining an
overall theme for your blog that's compelling and not just "random stuff I
post for the occasional friend who drops by" is even harder. In other words,
having a good blog is like creating and managing a product.

As many bloggers begin to realize this, and begin to see other options
(microblogging, etc.) they move on. But that's not to say that the entire form
of media called blogging is dead. It just means it's stabilizing and becoming
recognized as just one of the many options out there for publishing content,
as opposed to being the "everyone must have" option it once was.

------
wmeredith
No.

In related news: The practice of posting controversial link-bait to attract
attention from other bloggers is also alive and well.

------
jasonkester
Yours is. Yikes.

Fix your CSS so we can read your article in IE7.

~~~
eisokant
Thank you for letting me know, I am going to get right on it!

------
hugh
No.

------
ideamonk
No. I still make $12 a day through backhat blogging :P. It can't be dead to
me.

------
vaksel
blogging is not dead, it just went mainstream.

